# Pioneer announces two new Elite receivers



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Electronics manufacturers have been extremely busy recently with major announcements about new AVR models. Over the past few months Home Theater Shack has reported on Yamaha’s new AVENTAGE series, Denon’s unveiling of its user-friendly IN-Command Series, and Sony’s introduction of several new receivers. One heavyweight in the segment, Pioneer Electronics (USA), has been quietly waiting its turn. The wait is now over. Last week Pioneer unveiled two new mid-level receivers in it’s ever-popular brand of Elite AVRs. These receivers are outfitted with a bevy features that make them competitive with similar competing products.








“Enthusiasts and custom installers demand high power and excellent performance combined with installation flexibility from their home theater systems,” said Chris Walker, director of AV marketing and product planning for the Home Electronics Division of Pioneer Electronics (USA).

If Pioneer’s history of producing excellent sounding receivers is any indication of future products, Elite fans will definitely find these moderately priced newbies very appealing. Entering the market at an MSRP of $1,400, the SC-72 packs a wallop. It carries Pioneer’s proprietary class D3 amplifier, delivering 130W per channel (8 ohms) into 7 channels and two sub outs (or 5.1 with the addition of a 2.1 channel second zone). The inclusion of a D3 class amplifier should come as no surprise. Pioneer has been busily integrating D3 amplifiers into all of its Elite offerings, claiming that they are designed for nominal distortion at the highest of output levels with excellent efficiency. The trickle down of D3 amps into the lower tiers of Elites is exciting for buyers at this price point, as the first D3 amplifier was sold in an AVR costing nearly $7,000. 

“Our new SC models are built with our most powerful Class D3 amplifier to deliver massive power output that exceeds what these types of users will ever need. Best of all, the amp technology is now available on a receiver with a suggested price under a thousand dollars,” said Walker.

Other features unique to the SC-72 include an aluminum front panel and an insulated dual chassis which are both meant to reduce noise and improve output quality. The SC-72 also provides users with separate treble, bass, volume, and balance controls for a second zone (and two channel outputs with volume and balance controls for an optional third zone).

The SC-71 (MSRP $1,100) features a slightly less powerful class D3 amplifier, pumping out 120W per channel (8 ohms, 7.2 channels), while also offering two and three zone playback. However, users looking for independent second zone control over tone, volume and balance won’t find it here.








Both receivers can connect wirelessly with networked PCs, Macs, and smartphones (iOS and Android OS devices) for playback of WAV, MP3, WMA, AAC, FLAC, AIFF, Apple Lossless files, Gapless and DSD music files. This connectivity also gives users access to popular internet streaming music services like Pandora and vTurner. Pioneer is also streamlining set-up and control through the release of a smartphone app (which turns your smartphone into a remote control), an interactive owners manual that guides users through set-up (speaker placement, room correction, and firmware updates), and a full-color on-screen graphical user interface.

As to be expected, both units allow for 4K passthrough and 4K upscaling (analog and HDMI sources), have multiple HDMI inputs (SC-71 has seven, SC-72 has eight) and 2 HDMI outputs (1 designated for zone 2). They are able to decode all popular sound codecs such as DTS-HD (including Dolby Prologic IIz). They also feature Pioneer’s Multi-Channel Acoustic Calibration (MCACC) system (sorry, MCACC fans, still no inclusion of sub equalization).

Both the SC-71 and SC-72 will be available in June.

_Image Credit: Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc._


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I really wish that smartphones would have some kind of standard when it comes to connecting to devices. I have a Windows Phone, my wife an Android and the kids have iPhones. First, everything was iPhone only. Now, it's iPhone and Android, but nothing else.... 

I really love the Elite series from Pioneer. As a budget conscious person, though, they are just a bit out of my range. Still, I'd love to have one!


----------



## DaveCarrera4S (May 27, 2013)

I think all of the above mentioned technology was in the Pioneer SC 1522 k that I just picked up at Costco for $599. Oh, the display is aqua color rather than amber.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

:wave: Dave,
Welcome to HTShack


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

PC509 said:


> I really wish that smartphones would have some kind of standard when it comes to connecting to devices. I have a Windows Phone, my wife an Android and the kids have iPhones. First, everything was iPhone only. Now, it's iPhone and Android, but nothing else....
> 
> I really love the Elite series from Pioneer. As a budget conscious person, though, they are just a bit out of my range. Still, I'd love to have one!


i have a great windows phone app to control my HTPC... check it out in the marketplace. It is called 'Pc Remote' it works really well. I use it sometimes. most of the times i just end up using my Bluetooth keyboard. After watching the new Xbox 1 presentation, I hope some more work is done to intergrate the windows phone, and Xbox. Windows is trying to kill off media center which is a shame.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I will have to check out that app. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## mbkot (Nov 15, 2010)

What is the difference between Pioneer Elite and Pioneer models? Specificaly the Elite SC-72 and Pioneer SC-LX76? (outside the aestetics-amber vs aqua display) Do the Elite models sell outside the USA? 
Thanks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if the Elite products are in Europe.

The Elite model has a more powerful amplification section 210 v 180... (the Elite has Pioneer's D3 amp... I know the LX-76 has a class D amp, but not sure if it's Pioneer'd D3 model)... it's also more robust at nearly double the weight of the LX-76. The Elite has 4K pass through AND 4k upscaling... 

That's just to name a few.


----------



## RatTerrier (Jun 26, 2013)

They just released 3 more Elite Receivers last week as well, the SC-75, SC-77 and the SC-79.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I want an SC-77 but its not in the current budget without selling some other toys hmmm.


----------



## RatTerrier (Jun 26, 2013)

OZZIERP said:


> I want an SC-77 but its not in the current budget without selling some other toys hmmm.


Just finance it! 

I'd like to get the SC-79 just for a little more power....buthen again I haven't figured out which receiver I'm going with yet. :huh:


----------

